# Chromeffekt für PhotoShop



## Pederson20 (2. September 2007)

Hallo all,

Ich brauche eure Hilfe. 

und zwar... Erstelle ich eine Goalie Maske für das Spiel NHL von EA Sports. der Goalie von den ich die Maske erstelle. hat eine Maske aus Chrom. ich habe heute den gesamten tag vor PhotoShop verbracht um das hinzubekommen jedoch leider ohne Erfolg. hat jemand von euch einen Tutorial oder kann mir anders Helfen?

ist ein Bild der Maske damit Ihr euch dies mal anschauen könnt.

über jede Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar

mfg

EDIT: mir geht es um den Chromeffekt nicht um die Texturen auf der Maske


----------



## darKuser (3. September 2007)

Du er stellst die Maske für ein Spiel? Also moddelst du ein 3d Modell davon oder ? 
wenn ja einfach color :black und spiegelung auf max (das wäre das einfachste crome. ansonsten is es echt eine brocken Arbeit durch die Spiegelungen etc.


----------



## uafsc (3. September 2007)

Aber im Photoshop macht er wohl eher die Texturen...würde mich auch interessieren, in Photoshop einen akzeptablen Chromeffekt hinzukriegen, mal ganz abgesehen vom Thema Eishockey-Goaliemasken


----------



## Leola13 (3. September 2007)

Hai,

Tutorials finden ist doch gar nicht so schwer :
KLick
Klick
und Klick

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Pederson20 (4. September 2007)

sry das ich jetzt erst antworte. 

das mit den Schriften zu verchromen ist ja kein ding. oder kleinere Flächen. aber bei so einer größeren die 512 x 512 Pixel ist bringt das nichts. 

habe am Sonntag 6std an PS verbracht um das Masken Template verchromt zu bekommen.! einzige was so halb wegs gut aussieht. ist wenn ich den Layer Dupliziere. aber das ist auch kein Chrom.

der Chrom Filter schaut auf dieser großen Fläche auch nicht schön aus.

so hab ich sie jetzt.

hab 2 unterschiedliche.

nr1
nr2



darKuser hat gesagt.:


> Du er stellst die Maske für ein Spiel? Also moddelst du ein 3d Modell davon oder ?
> wenn ja einfach color :black und spiegelung auf max (das wäre das einfachste crome. ansonsten is es echt eine brocken Arbeit durch die Spiegelungen etc.



genau ich mach die Maske für das Spiel von EA Sports NHL 07 bzw. nun bald 08


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (4. September 2007)

Off-Topic: Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, warum du den Chrom-Effekt für ein Spiel in Photoshop auf die Textur malst.

Es ist doch eine abgewickelte Textur, die du da bemalst. Eigentlich müssten die Berechnungen doch im Spiel erfolgen, so dass du eigentlich nur sowas wie Logo und so auf die Textur malen musst.


----------



## Elev8 (5. September 2007)

> würde mich auch interessieren, in Photoshop einen akzeptablen Chromeffekt hinzukriegen


http://photoshop-video-tutorials.blogspot.com/2007/08/die-ersten-beiden-tutorials_05.html


----------

